# Cincinnati public landing alert!!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

This morning I learned that the automatic parking gate is operating full time at the Cincinnati Public Landing!! The miminum charge is $5 no matter how little time you drive a car or tuck onto the place. If there is a REDS noon time baseball game expect to kick in $10 to lauch a boat. So the best BANK fishing spot for miles on the Ohio side around downtown is basically no longer FREE. So another bank fishing spot is removed from folks to fish, just forcing folks to just go to a pay lake instead. Folks that use the ramp to launch their boats or kayaks now will have consider if it is still worth launching there or at other ramps. At least the oter ramps cna be used even it the river is over 28 ft. and have docks to tie up your boat. Last year Fredrick's Landing charge $50 for the car & boat tag for the whole year to park & lauch a boat. To the beaat of my knowlede Tanners & New Richmond are still FREE. Just a shame for not only does it ess up my launching my boat I used to go over there to check out if the Skipjacks were active. No way am I going to pay $5 a pop to do that anymore.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup the all mighty dollar has moved a place called the "Public" landing to be renamed " a ramp for the wealthy with no ammenities" Its a shame and I would continue to gripe locally because if enough folks do it the city might open it on the weekends ( when there is no ball game) Just remember the squeeky wheel does get the attention... Im no local but have launched there many times and when I hit the river, its $100 in gas so Im already stretched to the max without having to pay another fee to launch. 

Salmonid


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I remember when I was a kid, living near Eden Park in Walnut Hills, I would strap my fishing pole to my old one speed bike and ride down the hill to the Public Landing to fish for channel cats. Their would usually be a dozen or so old guys that were carp fishing. I would sit next to them and listen to their fish stories while they drank fortified wine in the hot summer sun. I enjoyed watching the barges roll by and just being on the river. I was a poor kid, but it didn't cost me anything. Those old guys were poor too. All they needed was a box of Wheaties and a bottle of Thunderbird or Ripple. I hunted nightcrawlers or used Spam. I guess those days are long gone now.


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

Used to launch from there quite often...pass the almighty buck $$


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The City father & other groups have been having costly projects for years to get people to come down to the downtown area of Cincinnati. None of those things have generate any real increase of folks showing up downtown.. Now the average person & family is being pushed out of the Public landing that has been free for many generations. I doubt if it will ever be free again. My father and some of his coworKers use to fish down there after their evening shift years for catfish.

The time for the simpler time is long gone and some of the better parts of life is now lost. It is a real shame but thaat is how the city of Cincinnati and others along the river are doing.


----------

